# New auger drive belt rattles



## Scottydog (Apr 7, 2021)

Sears model 247.8897003. Just replaced the auger and drive belts. I checked the auger belt tension and it engages about 2/3 down on the auger lever. Seemed to throw snow well yesterday here in Denver. But I noticed a pronounced belt rattle when the auger starts to engage, quiets down with full engagement. It may be slapping against the belt cover.Is this a problem? Do I need to tighten the belt tension some more?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome Scottydog! Join in when you feel comfortable, lot of smart people on here.

There should be almost no slap or no slap when not engaged, the belt should be slipping, when engaged there should be ZERO. Take the belt cover off to check this, of course run the engine. Belt slapping is stretching the belt. Tighten to get this of course when not engaged the belt should not be turning.

I never put a new belt on without measuring the old one and checking the specs for the manufacturer's replacement, then I measure the new one. The names below measure accurately. 

The belts I prefer are D&D Power, Pix, A&I, in that order, don't ask me why, I don't have an answer.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Are your belt guides properly set? Is the idler pulley adjusted properly? Are the idler and drive pulley aligned?

There should be no belt slap ....

Make sure you have the proper size V belt .... Most are 1/2" , but some are 3/8"

My belt of choice is the Gates PoweRated or the Blue Kevlar .......


----------



## Scottydog (Apr 7, 2021)

I think I put it all back together as it was stock. I'll check all the springs etc. The belt is quiet at idle and fully engaged. As I squeeze the auger lever it rattles just at the point of engagement, sometimes noticable, sometimes quiet. The belt appears to be a match for the old stock one, ordered from Searspartsdirect. I may put the old one back on and see if it's the new belt, as the stock belt was doing well. I replaced it only because it was 10+ years old. Thanks all for your assistance.


----------



## Scottydog (Apr 7, 2021)

In followup I reduced the tension on the auger belt and it 90% quiet now. We will see if it works well next heavy snow. Thanks for your help!


----------

